# Have You Had A Conversation with  A Muslim?



## Lon (Jun 13, 2016)

It would be interesting to me to hear about any conversations that members have had with Muslims. I personally do not know any Muslims but would welcome having a general discussion about Islam and their thinking about the more radical of their faith.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 13, 2016)

I have had many.... AND I have had several about faith but mostly about customs and worship..    Not once did we discuss the more radical interpretation..  How many Christians do you know that would want to discuss the Abortion Doctor assassins.. Or the Westboro Baptist church and their views on gays?


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't usually ask a person's religion before getting into a conversation with them.  lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes Lon, I have had many conversations with Muslims. Some of them are colleagues, others are refugees whom I support on a professional basis. They are moderates, some of them direct victims of ISIL, all speaking out against the wanton perversion of Islam by these vicious barbarians.


----------



## Bee (Jun 13, 2016)

I have two daughters in law that are Muslims,the eldest has been in my family for over twenty years, the younger one (her sister) will not be fasting through Ramadam, she will eat anything of a pig, they both also enjoy a glass of wine or three with their dinners.

One lives in London and the other one lives in Belgium, obviously with their respective husbands and children.


----------



## Lon (Jun 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I don't usually ask a person's religion before getting into a conversation with them.  lol




Duh    Nor do most people.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

I have had many of them over the years.  Many store owners here are Muslim and I dated a two different ones, too.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2016)

Of course I have.  Just as I have with people of all religions.  Why would you need to ask?


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2016)

I lived in a (secular) Moslem country for 2 1/2 years.  My customers over a four-year period were largely Muslim.  I have worked with several Muslim doctors.  I have Muslim friends.  I worry a lot more about the crazy southern-born redneck that lives two houses down from me, who has numerous guns, than I do about the Muslims in Orlando.


----------



## Lon (Jun 13, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Of course I have.  Just as I have with people of all religions.  Why would you need to ask?



I ask because I do not assume that everyone besides me has talked with a Muslim.   I don't assume for example that you have talked with a Hindu.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

Lon, we are a multicultural nation. Unless one lives in a very small town, or isolated enclave, most Canucks have had contact with people espousing  most of the larger religions.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 13, 2016)

One of my parents good friends immigrated from Lebanon many years ago. Still a Muslim but Westernized in every way. Except for a disturbing conversation he had with my Dad one day defending "honor killings" as a perfectly logical addition to child raising. Well he lost me right there. But that is not a Muslim thing. It's a cultural thing.

Where we live most of the service stations and liquor stores are middle Eastern owned and staffed. I feel bad for these guys. Besides the work they have to do you know they are targets. I'm friendly with several of them. But after any major attack and especially recent events you can sense the fear. I want to hug them and say " It's okay, it's okay, I know it wasn't you".

At the station down the way the owner is Sikh. You know the kids coming from school toss insults...if he were black would they get away with that? I just want to charge out of my car sometimes and give those little monsters a lecture on common decency. Then again you don't what they hear at home.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2016)

I have conversed with:

Christians
Jews
Muslims
Hindus
Buddhists

I have_ not _talked about religious or cultural matters with either Muslims or Hindus.


----------



## Ray (Jun 13, 2016)

I have had in depth discussions with two Muslims - one about my prostate and the other about my heart.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, Lon. I talk to Muslims whenever I meet them, including when commuting on the train. I post on some Facebook pages where Muslims and nonmuslims discuss current affairs and I have supported their right to establish a mosque in my district. The last worker we engaged at the child care centre is Muslim and I was on the interviewing panel. She is a convert. Apart from the most recently arrived migrants, it is very easy to talk to them. They are Australians in every way and we have a lot in common.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2016)

Ray said:


> I have had in depth discussions with two Muslims - one about my prostate and the other about my heart.




Would that be the urologist and the cardiologist?


----------



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have 3 step grandchildren from a precious marriage whom are Muslim, we never discussed religion, faith were never an issue. Their father is a wonderful hard working man. Personally I think it rude an insensitive to inquire about one's faith. I have a friend who is Jewish, he went to be a Rabbi.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2016)

Lon said:


> I ask because I do not assume that everyone besides me has talked with a Muslim.   I don't assume for example that you have talked with a Hindu.



Actually, I've talked to both, and on a regular basis.  One of them replaced my hips.  Wonderful surgeon and very kind man.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2016)

Being in the healthcare profession, I have worked with people of the Muslim faith for years.  There have been occasions when we have discussed religion, but as I stated up thread, it was more about customs and practices and not so much ideology.  I always have been fascinated with customs and practices..  I find that most people love to talk about themselves and will gladly offer insight into their lives if asked in a friendly way.   I've only had one conversation when I felt that the other person was trying to convince me to read the Quran and consider Islam.. that was a Neurologist.  However, he quickly backed off when I asked him to.


----------



## Ray (Jun 14, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Would that be the urologist and the cardiologist?


Cardiologist, yes. 

But I went beyond the urologist to the oncologist.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 14, 2016)

Probably,I don't know for sure. Never have I sought out a Muslim to discuss religion with. There is a Pakistani family that owns the general store and gas station down the road. I assume they are Muslm just because of their nationality,but I don't care enough to ask. They seem to be decent people trying to make a living. The short conversations I have had with them,(mostly the father) have been about local issues, not religion.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2016)

I usually don't have religious discussions with anybody, unless I know them really well.  I think they can too easily get pushy and intrusive.  None of my business what others believe unless they start trying to shove their beliefs down my throat or ridicule my beliefs.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 14, 2016)

Why does everyone jump to the conclusion that a conversation with a Muslim is going to be about religion? 
My conversations are usually about children and other mundane matters.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 14, 2016)

Not only have I talked to a Muslim, I've had classes of them.  
This is at a community college where I was employed, and when the Shah of Iran was in power.  We had several hundred of them.
I had some interesting experiences and talks with many of them, and had some of them as great friends.

The Muslims are just like everyone else, some good, some bad.  But that's true even in my neighborhood.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 16, 2021)

Not all things attributed to Musim peoples are bad ones. Here’s a list of 20 Muslim Inventions that shaped OUR world regardless of your religious beliefs. I’m not sure  that I’ve had many conversations with Muslims but I’m pretty sure that Muslim people contributed much to my life.
*CLICK HERE FOR LINK*


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 16, 2021)

I have spoken with many of them in the US, Kuwait, Saudi, UAE and Indonesia.  Discussed everything from religion to baseball.  They are pretty normal people, much like us.  Some religious, some not.  Never met one who expressed any extremist or terrorist views, or who admitted to agreeing with the extremists.  Most seemed at least as troubled by the extremists as we are, maybe more its closer to home for some of them.


----------



## Shero (Sep 16, 2021)

I have talked to many wonderful Muslims and none of them ever bit me


----------



## Shero (Sep 16, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Not all things attributed to Musim peoples are bad ones. Here’s a list of 20 Muslim Inventions that shaped OUR world regardless of your religious beliefs. I’m not sure  that I’ve had many conversations with Muslims but I’m pretty sure that Muslim people contributed much to my life.
> *CLICK HERE FOR LINK*



Yes, and also the wonderful food, if you have not used a tangine yet, try it!! Also try some of these great dishes.

https://worldfood.guide/list/national-dishes-from-muslim-countries/


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> Yes, and also the wonderful food, if you have not used a tangine yet, try it!! Also try some of these great dishes.
> 
> https://worldfood.guide/list/national-dishes-from-muslim-countries/


What about shawarmas? Great Muslim street food!


----------



## Shero (Sep 16, 2021)

Irwin said:


> What about shawarmas? Great Muslim street food!


All I can say is : yum!!! Do you like halva?


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> All I can say is : yum!!! Do you like halva?


Sure!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> All I can say is : yum!!! Do you like halva?




I *LOVE* it!


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Young couple across the street are from India.  They are Hindu.  The husband has his doctorate in entomology.  The wife just got her doctorate in microbiology.  Two of the nicest "kids" we could ever ask for in our neighborhood.  I've loaned him my truck with no questions asked.  They have shared Indian food with us and my wife has taken them desserts she has baked.  We have visited about "arranged marriages", etc. with them
There is an Islamic Mosque two blocks from our home.  Never even know it's there.  Certainly have zero fear of anyone who attends.  The largest segment of their worshipers are our college professors and students.  One of our granddaughters was best friends with a Muslim girl when they were in early elementary school.  That family has now moved away.
When we are shopping locally we may well see any number of fellow shoppers in their native or religious attire.  To pass someone in a store aisle in her Islamic attire never bothers me.  Was in Home Depot a couple weeks ago.  I passed a fellow shopper in the aisle who was open carrying a handgun in a holster.  The holstered handgun was riding low like one would see in a 1960's western movie.  A large hunting knife was plainly visible on the other hip.  Now, that guy bothered me much more than the Muslims, Hindu, Jews, Sikhs in our community.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2021)

Have You Had A Conversation with A Muslim?​
probably


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 17, 2021)

*I mentioned this in another thread, but worth repeating.  I was at the dentist office one year, maybe just before or after Thanksgiving.  Any way, a young employee, Muslim lady, was decorating the Holiday tree.  She was wearing the head scarf...sorry forget what it is called.
I mentioned how nice the tree and decorations looked.  She said she loved this Christian holiday, because of the pretty lights and colors.  You could see her eyes sparkle, at the fact that even though this was not in her belief system, she could still appreciate it.

She then paused a bit, looked at the tree, then at me, and unprompted she said "I hate what my people did to yours.  We are not all like that."*


----------



## Lee (Sep 17, 2021)

Here's my story, a bit of a long one but I hope you will read. I will start out by saying that the couple's kids call me Auntie Lee and that says a lot. At first only a term of respect but as time went on we became closer and Auntie meant a lot more. Names changed of course for this story.

Sal moved across the street from us in our old home and was never there except maybe once a month. OH my, the neighbors tongues wagged. The guy just had to be up to something, his clothing was expensive, and he was always dropped off by cab. 
One SOB started the rumour that this guy was running a grow house. He had seen fans blowing through a chink in the window. When I heard that from the lady next door I invited her to come with me so we could check the hydro meter.....funny it was turning ever so slow, not what you would expect from a grow house.

Eventually Sal did move in all by himself. Hubby and we introduced ourselves and he exlained that he was from Toronto, originally from Pakistan and he was a Canadian citizen but his wife and kids were still in Pakistan which is where they met. and not citizens. Both were professional people, he a university director and she a doctor.

For two years we all waited, I can tell you that it was so very hard on Sal, he would go to Pakistan once every few months but it was not the same as having his family here with him. 

Have to tell you about the washing machine story. Sal came over to ask me how to wash clothes. He had not a clue as to how to even start the machine. I joked and told him with a straight face that now that he was in this country he had to learn because it was the men that did the wash. He said no, he was not going to do that, he never had before and he was not going to start now. So I said that I supposed in Pakistan that Azza had to always do the wash. No, he said, Azza no wash clothes either. The kids....another no. Who then I asked washed the clothes......the maid he said, I should have known.

Finally Azza arrived with the kids, I can't tell you who was more excited, me or Sal. Such a tiny little lady, I was scared when I hugged her she would break.

Both now jobless and relying on their savings she was dependent on me to show her around for shopping. I took her to the mall, too expensive for most things, we went to Value Village, she went crazy there shopping for the kids. I watched that she was not taken advantage of as she was not up on the currency.

One thing, people looked at us oddly.....you do not often see a white woman with a Muslim woman shopping, you could see the stares.

One day the men were out of the back porch and Azza started to cry. Seems like Sal was pressuring her to "dress like Lee" and said it would be easier on them as a family if she did not look like she just stepped off the plane.....his words, not mine.

I told her that I agreed with Sal in a way but she should dress as she felt comfortable and when she felt that she might want to change her dress code it would and should be her choice.

Finally after six months of living here Azza called me and said for us to come over, she had something important to show us.

We walked across the street, Sal was all smiles and down the staircase comes Azza, it was a darn hot day of almost 90 degrees but she was dressed like Lee.....in long jeans and a long sleeved sweater. She was not going to show toooo much skin in spite of the weather.

The couple had to work, savings do not last forever, they planned to operate a gas station. Hard to imagine going from what they had and what they were used to but it was the plan.

They had to get licensed first to be able to do the propane end in addition to the gas and variety. We went with them and the jerk who was to teach them about propane showed in his demeanor that he had no respect for Azza. I said to him that he should show a little more respect and I planned to say something to his boss. I then told him that I called my friend Azza but he should address her as Doctor Jahil as she is a qualified doctor. 

Today we live in separate towns but we do keep in touch via phone and the occasional visit. They lead a busy life, the kids are all heading to professional careers. they did good in this country.

I am glad we all took the initiative to step outside race boundaries and became friends.


----------



## Mike (Sep 17, 2021)

I have lots of conversations with Muslims, they are everywhere over here,
they are just normal people with their own rules, of dress and gender.

Never have I spoke about religion or wars or terrorism, they are just
normal people and mainly nice people, most were born here just as
Catholics, Jews, Presbyterians, etc., etc.

I have even worked with a few, they are hard workers, especially the
immigrants, they want to earn and stay away from the law.

Mike.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2021)

I've had Muslim co-workers, neighbours, friends and my eldest nephew's wife is Muslim. When it comes to _people_, we're all the same. 

I can't understand those who can't see beyond skin colour or religious differences .. and, I never will.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2021)

Lee said:


> Here's my story, a bit of a long one but I hope you will read. I will start out by saying that the couple's kids call me Auntie Lee and that says a lot. At first only a term of respect but as time went on we became closer and Auntie meant a lot more. Names changed of course for this story.
> 
> Sal moved across the street from us in our old home and was never there except maybe once a month. OH my, the neighbors tongues wagged. The guy just had to be up to something, his clothing was expensive, and he was always dropped off by cab.
> One SOB started the rumour that this guy was running a grow house. He had seen fans blowing through a chink in the window. When I heard that from the lady next door I invited her to come with me so we could check the hydro meter.....funny it was turning ever so slow, not what you would expect from a grow house.
> ...


@Lee I really enjoyed reading the story about your new neighbors! Thanks for relating.

I admire you for your kindness to these newcomers; bless you.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 17, 2021)

Never an in depth conversation about culture and religion, but I've liked the Muslim doctors I've worked with ...all male though.  I'd love to talk in depth with a woman who came of age in a predominately Muslim country. 

My best friend lived for six months in Tunisa gathering anthropological data, so I've heard a lot from her perspective.  She was single, so was pretty much limited to contact with women but they were from varied socioeconomic backgrounds, varying degrees of religious views.


----------



## Knight (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes and the religion of Islam never came up in conversations.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes indeed I have, my friend Suhere and I spoke about three days ago via messenger.
One thing you need to remember is that Muslims have no respect and totally condemn the more extreme so-called "Muslims" that have hijacked their religion and have committed the sin of suicide.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 17, 2021)

Lon, what is your motive for inquiring about Muslims? To my knowledge Muslims are characterized as human, therefore share similar traits as you and I. With that said the human race is not perfect, perhaps that is why we are human.


----------



## Shero (Sep 17, 2021)

Lee said:


> Here's my story, a bit of a long one but I hope you will read. I will start out by saying that the couple's kids call me Auntie Lee and that says a lot. At first only a term of respect but as time went on we became closer and Auntie meant a lot more. Names changed of course for this story.
> 
> Sal moved across the street from us in our old home and was never there except maybe once a month. OH my, the neighbors tongues wagged. The guy just had to be up to something, his clothing was expensive, and he was always dropped off by cab.
> One SOB started the rumour that this guy was running a grow house. He had seen fans blowing through a chink in the window. When I heard that from the lady next door I invited her to come with me so we could check the hydro meter.....funny it was turning ever so slow, not what you would expect from a grow house.
> ...


A very beautiful story Lee, thank you for sharing and showing love and kindness


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 17, 2021)

I dated a Muslim in college. My mom thought he looked like a prince, that he spoke English exceedingly well, and he was very polite. He was all of those things, including being very intelligent. Usually that trait would matter first to my mom, but she was stuck on the prince thing.

He wanted to marry me, and move back to Jordan when he finished college. I didn't want to marry him. There is no way I would live in a Muslim country. I would not feel safe. Also, while I liked him very much, I did not like a couple of his relatives (also college students) because of the way they viewed women in general, and American women in particular.

My family and I are close friends with a Muslim family from Bosnia. They are the smartest, happiest, friendliest, hardest working, most hospitable, and generous people I have ever met. Some of their family members live nearby, and we have met them. They are all proud to be American citizens, some naturalized and some by birth. We have never talked about religion, mostly because it didn't come up. We do talk sometimes about their lives in Bosnia. Some of it is horrifying and sad, but some are happy stories. My mom told me they were Muslim. They attend a mosque.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2021)

Any woman who marries a man from a different culture and leaves her family to live in a foreign country takes a huge risk. Whether it is a western woman who moves to the Middle East or an Asian woman who moves to Australia to marry a man she thinks she knows, the result can be horrific.

That is not to say that every other marriage turns out OK. Getting married is always a leap of faith IMO.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 17, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> I *LOVE* it!






Went shopping for groceries today and bought a large can of halvah & made milk shake:

*⅓* cup of milk
⅔ cup of ice cream
⅔ cup of peach yogurt
½ cup cool whip
3 spoons of halvah


  topped it with pine nuts & cinnamon  -- next time may add orange marmalade   


Yum!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 17, 2021)

> Have You Had A Conversation with A Muslim?​



I've been blessed for many years by having a close friend who is a Shiia Muslim from Iran.  One of the greatest human beings I have ever known.  We are both scholars and have had rather long conversations on many topics.  

One time he took up Spanish for a short while and asked how I felt about his pronunciation of words.  I told him that it was excellent. Then I gave him a few words in Ladino (Spanish Hebrew) and he pronounced them equally well.  Just for fun, I tried writing the Farsi alphabet and he said my penmanship was excellent. 

It's good to have friends.


----------



## Shero (Sep 17, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Went shopping for groceries today and bought a large can of halvah & made milk shake:
> 
> *⅓* cup of milk
> ⅔ cup of ice cream
> ...


I have never made milk shake with halva, it sounds delectable! Am doing an online grocery order and have just incuded halva!!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> I have never made milk shake with halva, it sounds delectable! Am doing an online grocery order and have just incuded halva!!




In Puerto Rico we drink a beverage known as _jugo de ajonjolí_. Ajonjoli is the ancient Spanish-Arabic word for sesame. Morriscos (Spanish-Arabs) introduced Europe to sesame both for beverages and for food.  Not only is this beverage delicious, it is highly nutritious as well. Here is a recipe for it:






There are other ways to make but his is the simplest one I could find though I prefer some milk or  heavy cream in the recipe.   I recommend you use the translator in the channel (even for those who speak Spanish) as his Caribbean Creole accent may be too deep to understand for those accustomed to speaking a more standard Spanish.


----------



## Shero (Sep 18, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> In Puerto Rico we drink a beverage known as _jugo de ajonjolí_. Ajonjoli is the ancient Spanish-Arabic word for sesame. Morriscos (Spanish-Arabs) introduced Europe to sesame both for beverages and for food.  Not only is this beverage delicious, it is highly nutritious as well. Here is a recipe for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks like something I must try, merci!  I managed to piece it together with my poor Spanish. Thank you for the recipe oldiebutgoody


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 19, 2021)

Having been a Catholic, I don't know of any Catholic, who believed lock step with all other Catholics. I think every person creates his own religion out of parts of one, or multiple sources. I also think you have to separate religion from cultural traditions. The two are intertwined.  I don't think there is a cookie cutter stamped Muslim, as there's no cookie cutter stamped Christian , nor cookie cutter atheist. A person's religion is what he makes of it.  I most probably met some Muslims? I don't want to sound sarcastic, but they probably seemed human.


----------



## Been There (Sep 19, 2021)

Only about a few hundred.


----------



## feywon (Sep 19, 2021)

Shero said:


> Now that looks like something I must try, merci!  I managed to piece it together with my poor Spanish. Thank you for the recipe oldiebutgoody


Shero, Spanish one of those languages i know a few words for certain and others i can guess because their root word close to French which i had in HS.

But also wanted to mention that many YT videos you can use the close caption feature to get English  (and other sometimes) subtitles. Because i've lost some of higher pitches and ambient noise (including my tinnitus) often interferes unless the speak enunciates really clearly, i've been using "CC" features for about 5 yrs.  Took nothing to get used to it cause i watched a lot of foreign movies when younger and now again because Netflix runs many, tho they also have dubbing sometimes.


----------



## feywon (Sep 19, 2021)

Been There said:


> Only about a few hundred.


Over the years, me too.  First time was in NYC in the 60's, and one of my longest running cyber friends (well over a decade) is a Muslim.


----------

